# TNT Tangy Meyer Muffins



## jkath (Jan 17, 2008)

I just made the most delicious lemon muffins yet, by mixing a couple of recipes together.
If you have the chance to get Meyer Lemons, this recipe is well worth it.
The sweetness of the smooth peel is unmistakable in this tasty recipe.

*Tangy Meyer Muffins*

2 meyer lemons
½ c. granulated sugar
½ c. canola oil
½ tsp. vanilla extract
2 eggs
½ c. milk
½ c. lemon juice
1 c. AP flour
1½ c. cake flour (I use Swan's Down)
¼ tsp. salt
½ tsp. baking soda
1 Tbsp. baking powder

Carefully peel the lemons, so that you have 4 quarter-peels. (I used the pampered chef citrus peeler). Scrape all white pith from the inside. Then cut/chop finely. Set aside. This is a time-consuming step, but well worth it.

In mixer, combine sugar & oil till well mixed. Add vanilla, eggs & lemon peel; mix. Pour in milk & beat till just mixed. Add lemon juice & beat.

In another bowl, mix together dry ingredients. Add ½ of the mixture to the mixing bowl & beat till just combined. Scrape down sides & add remaining dry ingredients. Beat again, scraping down sides. Set aside. 

Put muffin liners in pan(s). Equally scoop batter into liners. Bake 18 minutes till a toothpick comes clean. Cool individual muffins on metal rack.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 19, 2008)

jkath, I love lemon muffins. How many muffins does it make? As soon as my oven is functioning again I will make these.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------

